# Voice Activated Remote



## theone2 (Jan 30, 2016)

It would be nice to find a show/movie/actor/director by saying the name instead of typing it. If you ever tried to type the title "Night of the Day of the Dawn of the Son of the Bride of the Return of the Revenge of the Terror of the Attack of the Evil, Mutant, Hellbound, Flesh-Eating Subhumanoid Zombified Living Dead, Part 2" with your remote you would agree as well.


----------



## GoodSpike (Dec 17, 2001)

Only if it's an option or there's a way to clearly turn it off. Not part of the generation that likes to have things that listen to me.


----------



## theone2 (Jan 30, 2016)

GoodSpike said:


> Only if it's an option or there's a way to clearly turn it off. Not part of the generation that likes to have things that listen to me.


Good point I was thinking more of a push of a button then it takes command, not on all the time.


----------



## wkearney99 (Dec 5, 2003)

I've had the Amazon Fire TV for a while. It's search feature is kind of useful. It's certainly easier than using the onscreen Ouija-board keyboard with the arrows on a remote. But I find using the Tivo slide remote easier and faster, most of the time.

That and voice only works when you're prepared to have voice levels raised high enough for it to be heard clearly, and not have it be a problem. As in, waking the kids, or the general "annoyance factor" of voice recog.

We have some Amazon Echo units and those could be interesting to use as a keyboard alternative. But still having the "can't use voice right now" kinds of problems.

I also have a voice remote for my Panasonic TV. It was so utterly terrible it never got used again. I suppose I should hunt down the remote and remove the batteries before they corrode...


----------



## theone2 (Jan 30, 2016)

One of my friends also has a fire remote as well and it has about a 95% success rate. Is that about what experience as well?


----------



## GoodSpike (Dec 17, 2001)

wkearney99 said:


> I've had the Amazon Fire TV for a while. It's search feature is kind of useful. It's certainly easier than using the onscreen Ouija-board keyboard with the arrows on a remote. But I find using the Tivo slide remote easier and faster, most of the time..


My preference is just to use online.tivo.com.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

I grab my iPhone and type in the appropriate app. 

Beside the novelty of Siri, I only use voice systems when hands free is needed (like driving).


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

I don't really get the voice control thing... I would rather just use the keyboard on my slide remote.

If people like it, then I suppose, but it seems like a gimmic to me.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

Ira hinted at voice controls being worked on. Possibly part of a Slide Pro replacement?

"The BOLT has some HW features that we have not yet taken advantage of yet with such a short development cycle. One of those is BLE. Clearly, the industry is moving more towards voice and it's reasonable to expect a TiVo implementation of this over time."


----------

